# canhii bad news



## dodidoki (Jun 13, 2013)

I heard today that this specie can't bee found anymore, excint from wilde. Anyone has heard abuot it or any succesful propagation experiment?


----------



## eggshells (Jun 13, 2013)

Where did you heard that? Mr Canh just posted a few photos a few months ago.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 13, 2013)

One pod success was posted here. I know of some seedlings in Eu. I hope it's not true.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 13, 2013)

The extinction of species in the wild has frequently been reported....remember delanatii was claimed to be extinct for decades...then new populations were found. Same with druryi. Basically, if there is no habitat destruction (which will wipe out populations), there comes a point where the plant is so scarce it isn't worth looking for anymore. This allows the few remaining plants to survive. Well, brink of extinction is better than extinction....but maybe we should hear from Canh himself...and also Xavier, who hasn't posted here in a long time.


----------



## Trithor (Jun 14, 2013)

I sure hope it is not true. The posted pics of plants in the wild has to have rated as one of the highlights this year! It will be sad if it cannot be repeated again next year. Hopefully Mr Canh can provide some positive info?


----------



## s1214215 (Aug 3, 2016)

I got a phytosanitary document for a mini flask a few years back, stating Paph canhii in-vitro on it. I hope I can bloom them sometime and make more flasks. finger X. CITES here in Australia has accepted the document as legit and said if I can make the flasks in the future, they would help with export docs. Hope that turns out to be true if I can ever make flasks.


----------



## troy (Aug 3, 2016)

Thank you!! Whoever you are, thats exactly why I say that exporting plants doesn't cause extinction like everybody else on here does, thank you anonymous!! I love you!!


----------



## Fabrice (Aug 3, 2016)

I supposed canhii is not easy with pod and germination because at this time, I never saw in Europe and Asia flasks available. I think there are some but people keep them because in small number.

Just supposition, I'm not sure what is the truth...


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 3, 2016)

Good luck, s1214215. I hope you are successful!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 4, 2016)

Are they canhii? You can tell from the leaves. If so, good luck. They are not easy to grow.


----------



## s1214215 (Aug 4, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Are they canhii? You can tell from the leaves. If so, good luck. They are not easy to grow.



Actually I am very sure they are canhii.. I have seen mature plants in Thailand and other countries. You can tell them from the shape, and the colour of the back of the leaves - different to rungsuriyanum. Likewise the rungsuriyanum I got flasks of with a friend recently are 100% that species in flask. CITES here also said it was ok with that species and I have a phyto from the country of origin with the genus and species name on it. So its legit. A phyto is a CITES verified legal document. oke:

Brett


----------



## s1214215 (Aug 4, 2016)

The issue with both canhii and rungsuriyanum in flask is this. They produce small seed amounts due to a tiny pod. Secondly they germinate poorly in flask, so its not like you will get a flask with masses of seedlings. That said, I suspect it is the same as micranthum. It requires you to know the right ph, and any other natural needs that species has to get better germination rates in flask. Look at the rocks they grow on for ph. 

As for why I find canhii easy to grow. In the wild they get to 10c night and warm up to 20c day, and summer is about 20c night to 30c day max. So I mimic that as much as I can. Well I dont let them get over 26c. High humidity, good light, air movement.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Aug 4, 2016)

They are indeed canhii and good size now too :clap:


----------



## s1214215 (Aug 4, 2016)

Chicago Chad said:


> They are indeed canhii and good size now too :clap:



Chad I can post pics some time in the future. Wait for them to be larger. :rollhappy:


----------



## Chicago Chad (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm thrilled that your persistence and diligence paid off. Hopefully, down the road, the whole AU can benefit as a result.


----------



## dodidoki (Aug 4, 2016)

s1214215 said:


> Actually I am very sure they are canhii.. I have seen mature plants in Thailand and other countries. You can tell them from the shape, and the colour of the back of the leaves - different to rungsuriyanum. Likewise the rungsuriyanum I got flasks of with a friend recently are 100% that species in flask. CITES here also said it was ok with that species and I have a phyto from the country of origin with the genus and species name on it. So its legit. A phyto is a CITES verified legal document. oke:
> 
> Brett


Very-very good news!!!!


----------



## valenzino (Aug 5, 2016)

Talking last year at TIOS with Dr Perner,said me they germinated suxcesfully ... but dont know now how are doing...


----------



## s1214215 (Aug 6, 2016)

Alex my friend, they are not hard to germinate.. What is hard is to get many plants. I suspect, like other Paphs, you must get the PH right. Also I was told they need frequent replating like Phrags. Sadly I never got to talk to Holger about them, I dont really know him. I would like to know his thoughts. My intention is with my friend is to propagate canhii and rungsuriyanum now we have legal documentation. CITES here has said we can then export them if they are in flask.


----------

